# Transmisor de AM con TL072



## kakashi1500 (May 26, 2011)

HOLA a todos en la comunidad de Foros de Electronica en esta ocasion le traigo un circuito para realizar un transmisor de AM para aquellos que lo quieran hacer en el proto o PCB si es que les gusto como ya saben el material necesario biene descrito en el diagrama.
espero que sea de su agrado, y no esta por demas decir que si tienen alguna duda me la agan saber.
Bueno hasta mi siguiente aporte.


----------



## yhosber (May 31, 2011)

Buenas.. por casualidad tendras un circuito para realizar un walkie talkie?? o este mismo puedo utilizarlo.?


----------



## ORUZ (May 31, 2011)

buen aporte amigo  gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 31, 2011)

yhosber dijo:


> Buenas.. por casualidad tendras un circuito para realizar un walkie talkie?? o este mismo puedo utilizarlo.?



mejor comprate uno... de esos walkie talkie motorola talkabout, salen bastante baratos.


----------



## kakashi1500 (May 31, 2011)

yhosber dijo:


> Buenas.. por casualidad tendras un circuito para realizar un walkie talkie?? o este mismo puedo utilizarlo.?


a decir verdad no tengo ningun circuito para walkie talkie pero se me ocurre que utilices mi ultimo aporte que se trata de un receptor de AM y convinarlo con este transmisor.
intentalo y me avisas si te funciono.


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 1, 2011)

funciona ese circuito??? lo has armado???? 
Podrias subir la simulacion en Proteus? gracias...


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 1, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte. En cuanto pueda lo pienso montar.


----------



## Parasitex (Jul 16, 2011)

3 cosillas que quisiera saber: la distancia máxima de transmisión, a que corresponde cada pote, y entre que frecuencias se mueve el transmisor. De antemano gracias.


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 18, 2011)

A decir verdad no he provado la distancia maxima a la que llega pero seguro transmite 10 o 15 metros esto depende en gran medida de la antena que uses, el potenciometro de 10k es para ajustar la frecuencia en la que quieras transmitir y el potenciometro de 100K es el volume y con repecto al rango de frecuencias siento mucho no poder ayudarte por que no recuerdo bien cual era lo que recuerdo es que el maestro nos dijo que lo sintonizaramos en 590kHz, espero que lo poco que te dicho te pueda ayudar


----------



## Parasitex (Jul 18, 2011)

vale, era lo que necesitaba saber  , y el rango era para darme una idea solamente, de todos modos ya estaba decidido a armarlo , muchísimas gracias.


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 18, 2011)

Por lo que veo eres nuevo en el foro parasitex asi que te doy la bienvenida desde Mexico y te digo que unirte a este foro a sido una buena eleccion y te deseo suerte en el armado de tu circuito y ya sabes cualquier duda solo deja un comentario para ayudarte


----------



## lsedr (Jul 20, 2011)

Les recomiendo que hagan éste transmisor al cual se le puede sacar unos 10 watts o mas

Éste es el esquema:


----------



## samyfull (Jul 23, 2011)

ya alguien almo el circuito de kakachi?


----------



## johncaro12 (Jul 24, 2011)

No se si se han animado todavia... por lo menos por mi parte me gustaria ver alguna simulacion antes de armarlo...
veo por la foto que lo han hecho en proteus....
podrian subir ese esquematico en proteus para ver como anda la simulacion?


----------



## Dano (Jul 24, 2011)

Si está bien calculado el oscilador el resto debería funcionar, no tiene mucha ciencia la AM, pero no esperen un resultado espectacular, el oscilador es muy precario y a la salida se obtiene una onda cuadrada...


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 24, 2011)

Para que la onda sea senoidal, le hace falta un circuito de condensador e inductancia. Dudo que funcione muy bien?


----------



## perkin4 (Mar 15, 2016)

hola! resulta que como proyecto final de una materia tenia que hacer un transmisor de am, me decidi por realizar el siguiente circuito (dejo adjunta la imagen) ahi puede ver el diagrama... lo que pasa es que ahora debo realizar un informe de el circuito y hay cosas que no entiendo muy bien, entiendo que el circuito con el 4011 se usa de oscilador, la primera nand junto con los capacitores y la resistencia oscilan a la frecuencia del resonador ceramico y la segunda nand se usa como buffer, el modulador es con un lm386 que es un amplificador de audio de baja potencia cuyo diagrama esta en el datasheet, su ganancia depende de un capacitor, el capacitor c12 es un capacitor de desacople, l2 y c13 con cv2 se usan como una red lc en l adaptadora de impedancia para tener maxima transferencia de potencia a la antena, pero realmente no entiendo para que sirve c19 y l1 y a demas como calculo la red L para que este correctamente adaptada a la antena? encontre en internet un pdf que masomenos explica como calcularlo (dejo adjunta la imagen), pero para calcular los valores de l y c necesito la impedancia ri que en este caso seria la impedancia en el colector del 2n2222 y no se como medirla,si alguien me ayuda estaria agradecido,saludos y gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 15, 2016)

Hola, L1 es un choque, evita que la señal de portadora llegue a la etapa de salida de audio.
C19 es parte del filtro Pi de salida, cuya misión es eliminar armónicas y adaptar en primer paso la impedancia de salida a la de antena.


----------



## perkin4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pero para que c19 sea parte de un filtro pi no deberia ser del mismo valor que el paralelo de c13 y cv2?


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2016)

perkin4 dijo:


> Pero para que c19 sea parte de un filtro pi no deberia ser del mismo valor que el paralelo de c13 y cv2?


Nadie dice que un filtro PI deba ser necesariamente simetrico.

Ademas, y si te fijas, nunca podria ser realmente simetrico, aunque el valor inicial de C19 lo permitiera, porque uno de los componentes es ajustable.


----------



## perkin4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Claaro pero no deberian ser parecidos por lo menos? Hay mucha diferencia entre un valor y otro, sabes como calcular un filtro pi como adaptador de impedancias? Asi corroboro que este bien echo el calculo, y lo de la impedancia de salida en elcolector del transistor sabes como lo puedo medir? Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don perkin4 lo filtro de salida tipo PI Grego sirve tanbien para adaptación de inpedancias por eso que los capacitores de entrada y salida NO nesesariamente tienem lo mismo valor capacitivo ,tendriam si si las inpedancias de salida y entrada fuesen las mismas (50 Ohmios por ejenplo ).
En ese caso lo filtro tipo PI Grego hace la adaptación de inpedancias de la antena enpleyada con la inpedancia optima de trabajo del colector de lo transistor de salida de RF. Como la alimentación "DC" del colector del transistor de salida de RF es fornida por la salida del amplificador de audio (LM386) , esa canbia al ritmo del programa de audio , asi tenemos una salida de RF modulada en "AM" (Amplitud Modulada).
Te recomendo altamente que busque en la Internet por diseño de amplificadores clase "C". 
Diseños de una RED "PI Grego" es hecha considerando dos RED "L" adaptando una inpedancia "imaginaria" donde la inpedancia de entrada es adaptada a la inpedancia imaginaria y despues esa es adaptada a la inpedancia de salida .
Otra dica muy valiosa es buscar en la RED por lo libro "The Radio Amateur Handbook" (ese hay en español) donde esplica como diseñar redes tipo "PI Grego" , en "L" ,en  "T"  etc......
Una cosa que no me gusta en nada es la base del transistor 2N2222 "volando" o sea no hay conponente algun que permita circular curriente de la base para la tierra , donde generalmente si enpleya un resistor o choke (inductor) para realizar eso que aclaro aca .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

